# Question On Strela



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

How to set date?

is it vostok system?

(12-9-12-9...)


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Hi There,

Yes I believe it is.

I dont have mine on me at the moment (git my RLT 20 on today







), but from what I remember its probably more like 10-1-10-1, but yeah its the 'semi-quick' set date rather than quick set via the crown.

al the best,

Mark.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That will work, just make sure you go far enough past the 1 or it won't change over


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks gentlemen you re very kind

and another question

(as long as someone answers i ll keep asking...







)

there is a small gap between the crown and the body of the watch

i mean that the crown makes the effect of a small mushroom on the side of the case (about 0.3 / 0.5 mm )

have you ever seen such a model or is it the new generation of poljot strela (as i got a 2 digit number around 10 / 500)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Shurik, the gap is normal as it's not a locking \ screw in crown







As for your number, just checked mine and it's no. 11 / 500









But I'm sure that there are more number 11 / 500, out there of these


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

hehe mine is 16 like my birth day ...


----------

